# Am I the only one here that likes Cop Shows and Murder Mysteries?



## Narkalui (Aug 12, 2016)

As a kid I fell in love with Morse and Frost and David Suchet as Poirot. Then came City Central which in series 1 (series 2 was poor) showed a different way of doing things. I never watched more than the odd episode of The Bill, that was just baaaaad!

As an adult I first got back into this genre with American shows like Bones and Castle which were fun (I stopped watching Bones after Booth got together with Brennan, that was the Jump-The-Shark moment, but I stayed with Castle to the end). For the record, I couldn't get on with Blue Bloods.

After this, I began to get back into Poirot, discovered Lewis and Rebus and I found Cracker during a repeat season on ITV 3. Then came the French series Spiral. Wow! What a series! And then followed the Scandinavian series' The Killing, The Bridge and Arn Dahl which blew my mind!

In very recent years I've discovered two British series which are as good as the Scandinavians: Line of Duty and No Offence which I finished last night.

Is anyone else a fan of cop shows or murder mysteries? Or am I the only one?


----------



## J-Sun (Aug 13, 2016)

I'm indifferent on the mysteries - some good; some not; stuff I'll watch, but not seek out - but I like the occasional cop show. A show from the 90s, _Homicide: Life on the Streets_ is my favorite of all. And you can't be alone as cop shows are hugely popular generally. That's my problem: there are dozens of them and even shows that aren't primarily cop shows have a cop (or PI or both or something like) in them. Last season, I watched zero "straight" cop shows, yet the shows I watched included _Person of Interest_ (which has cops) and _Elementary_ (which has a couple of "consultants" (private detectives) to cops and the cops themselves), and even _Brooklyn Nine-Nine_ (a _comedy_ of cops), and even _iZombie_ (a show about, obviousy, a _zombie_ - who works with... yup, a cop!). Only two shows didn't have significant cops that I recall. So, sure, I like cop shows but I don't know that I like how hard they are to avoid.


----------



## AnyaKimlin (Aug 13, 2016)

Oh gosh I love them.  My favourite uncle was a detective.  It started with the Famous Five when I was about six and by the time I was eight I'd devoured as many Agatha Christie as I could lay my hands on.  Bones I struggled with for a long time because I'd read Kathy Reich's books.  I loved the Bill and Juliet Bravo (which is now on YouTube)

As a kid I watched everything:  The Professionals, Dempsey and Makepeace, Cagney and Lacey, Columbo, Morse, Dalziel and Pascoe, Bergerac and I could keep going.... Quincy started me on the path of wanting to be a forensic anthropologist but I became ill during my archaeology degree.  

My favourite ever police show was The Chief (Tim Piggot Smith then Martin Shaw) and it still is.  I can watch and rewatch that.

My current favourites are the two Australian ones:  Miss Fisher Mysteries and Dr Blake Mysteries.


----------



## svalbard (Aug 13, 2016)

AnyaKimlin said:


> As a kid I watched everything:  The Professionals, Dempsey and Makepeace, Cagney and Lacey, Columbo, Morse, Dalziel and Pascoe, Bergerac and I could keep going.....



Dempsey and Makepeace was brilliant!!!


----------



## 2DaveWixon (Aug 13, 2016)

Narkalui said:


> Is anyone else a fan of cop shows or murder mysteries? Or am I the only one?



I was tempted to answer, "Yes, you are," but I'm a nice guy...

I was a big fan of the Suchet Poiret and the contemporary Miss Marple series, but I've largely fallen off from cop shows these days -- due to lack of time.

But a favorite to be mentioned: the Maigret series that starred Michael Gambon -- character studies and humanity are much to be preferred over blood and thunder... (I'd like to see someone do a similarly good job with, say, Vab Der Wetering's characters...).


----------



## AnyaKimlin (Aug 13, 2016)

svalbard said:


> Dempsey and Makepeace was brilliant!!!



Tim in my stories has cats called Dempsey, Makepeace and Tripod (the latter came from a joke on Cold Case)


----------



## Overread (Aug 13, 2016)

Lets see - Cagney and Lacy; Frost; Morse; The Bill; Heartbeat; the ITV production of Sherlock Holmes; Diagnosis Murder; Quincy; Poirot (David Suchet); the older Mrs Marple (not that newer series they've got with a woman who looks half dotty trying to play as her); Midsummer Murders (with John Nettles - not the new guy who is too much just a "guy in a suit" without personality); Seen a bit of Silent Witness but never got into that series; Columbo; Bergerac; Ripper Street (why BBC why did you drop that!)

I tend to not like some of the more modern crime dramas such as the legion if CSI ones because for me too much hinges on the "science" finding the solution whilst the cast runs around a bit like headless chickens and the science is often so fake its laughable. Although saying that I'm rather fond of the original NCIS and JAG; but can't stand any of the other NCIS variants (mostly its about characters more than crime and the original NCIS core has a more characterful selection of characters). I've also not seen House but I suspect I'd be a fast fan of that based upon the actors within and the premise (although granted that's more medical mystery than full crime drama). 


And I'm sure I've left out some, in fact I know I have but the names are not coming to my mind at present but I'm sure they will in time. In general though a big fan of crime dramas! 

What I find interesting is that as time has gone on the science characters have risen from either being invisible or being background characters into being a main-stay in the series (ignoring those which are medical dramas from the start of course). So its rather interesting to see something like NCIS where the forensics team is as core to the story and characters as the investigation team; whereas in the past it was all the investigators.


----------



## Nick B (Aug 13, 2016)

I used to love Starsky and Hutch in the olden days...  And up to date, Luther is very good, but much of that is due to Idris Elba being a fantastic actor.


----------



## Overread (Aug 13, 2016)

New Tricks! I knew I forgot some and New Tricks certainly deserves to be in there!
And Wycliff!


----------



## AnyaKimlin (Aug 13, 2016)

I love the Newest New Tricks it reminded me what an amazing comedy actor Nicholas Lyndhurst is.

Oh and once I realised I shouldn't be taking it seriously I loved Diagnosis Murder.

And Inspector George Gently gets a huge thumbs up even if it does keep nicking the lines from my book.  (I suspect they are standard lines policemen used in the era either that or my uncle helped with the script).


----------



## Overread (Aug 13, 2016)

Oh yes George Gently is great fun and very period feeling; quite rough and hard hitting feeling. Great fun to watch!


----------



## AnyaKimlin (Aug 13, 2016)

Overread said:


> Oh yes George Gently is great fun and very period feeling; quite rough and hard hitting feeling. Great fun to watch!



Have you seen Dr Blake (1950s) and Miss Fisher (1920s) they're both Australian.  Dr Blake has been tucked away on the BBC schedules along with Father Brown.  Miss Fisher was on Netflix and I've had to rely on DVD for the last series.


----------



## Overread (Aug 13, 2016)

I've not seen either Dr. Blake nor Miss Fisher, though Father Brown is another I forgot; another to put into the light hearted group of being generally entertaining and fun to watch now and then. 


I'm also reminded of Cadfael of which I'm rather sad it was only a shorter series even though it was well made and the shift to a different age adds some interesting twists to the story. Even though he clearly has a hidden degree in basic forensics its still a lot of fun to see the mysteries exposed and the simpler take on evidence.


----------



## Narkalui (Aug 14, 2016)

I've seen a few Miss Fisher episodes and they weren't bad, we just couldn't get into them for some reason. Love Luthor, loved Cadfeal and Diagnosis Murder was hilarious. 

I couldn't get on with CSI or NCIS unfortunately. I think I saw one episode of NCIS where an Al-Qaeda assassin was killing navy personnel by poisoning their uniforms from the dry cleaners where he worked. It was like a comedy sketch making mockery of ludicrous right wing 'enemy within' conspiracy theories. That was just one episode and I'm sure the majority are much more sensible, but it turned me right off!


----------



## Overread (Aug 14, 2016)

In one NCIS episode the techlab is being live-hacked and the two techgeek characters start hacking back on the keyboard - and as one isn't fast enough they both start typing at the same time. So silliness does keep happening


----------



## Narkalui (Aug 14, 2016)

Oh dear... 

I have noticed that no one else is mentioning the Scandinavian shows or Spiral. Has no one else seen those?
And has anyone seen Underbelly? That's on my list!


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 14, 2016)

Narkalui said:


> I have noticed that no one else is mentioning the Scandinavian shows



Enjoyed _The Bridge_, especially season 1 and 3. Was hoping to watch _The Killing_, but it was removed from Amazon Prime Video before I could watch it.


----------



## Narkalui (Aug 14, 2016)

The Killing has also been removed from Netflix. It's a shame, because it's a great show, Sarah Lund is a terrific character.


----------



## Susan Boulton (Aug 14, 2016)

I like US cop shows. I call them my relaxing TV. Especially the new Hawaii 5 0 series, NCIS Los Angeles etc Plot holes galore, action totally over the top, but nice bubble gum TV.  Watch forget, repeat. UK Police shows and the Nordic Noir as it is called, are darker and take a little more brain power to follow, so I need to be really interested in the premise of the series to commit the time to watch them.


----------



## Narkalui (Aug 14, 2016)

White Collar, that was another US show that I liked. Neil Caffrey was another great character...


----------



## The Big Peat (Aug 15, 2016)

Not a fan of the newer New Tricks. The writing feels bad. Love the older episodes.

Ditto Death in Paradise, althugh the newer ones are still decent enough.

Anyway, if I'm not watching sports and I'm not watching cookery porn, I'm probably watching a detective show. Not out of a deep love for them but more because its usually the best thing on, but the result is a growing love. Foyle's War, Endevour and Lewis are my most likely saviours then.


----------



## AnyaKimlin (Aug 15, 2016)

There was a wonderful episode in the series before last of New Tricks where the men were discussing their boss' love life with her new boyfriend and they were using record euphemisms.  In the same episode Nicholas Lyndhurst walked through a boarding school with a ghetto blaster playing Club Tropicana ... the kids there probably had neither seen a cassette player nor had a clue who Wham were.  It was so funny and it was the point where I realised that comedy writing in the UK had taken a massive step backwards.  In terms of script writing I think that episode is some of the best I've seen on TV in about ten years.

And you've reminded me about Pie in the Sky.  Loved that.

Oh I'd forgotten Death in Paradise lol - I love it.  It gets better with every series.  My 13 year old watches that when she can.  She thinks it ranks up there with Buffy .


----------



## HanaBi (May 21, 2017)

Back in the 70s I used to love watching the likes of "Starsky & Hutch", "Cannon", "Ironside", "Columbo", "Hawaii-5-0", "MacMillan and Wife", "Rockford Files" and of course "Kojak"

They were all very similar in nature, and all safe for general TV viewing. Very formulaic too, with a standard 3 or 4 acts, with a very predictable ending. But they were great fun for my teenage mind. 

However, all that changed in 1981 I think, when "Hill Street Blues" came along, and the advent of steady-cam, season-long story arcs, more intense violence and bad language (but still relatively mild for network TV); and not always happy or conclusive episodic endings either.

Even though HSB wasn't a big ratings hit, it achieved a great deal of critical acclaim, and set a new standard for TV police crime, that would eventually reward us with the likes of "NYPD Blue", "Homicide:Life on the Streets", "The Shield", "Law and Order" and my current favourite "The Wire"

I recently watched some old repeats of "Columbo" and "S&H" - and boy oh boy do they look horribly dated & predictable!


----------



## 2DaveWixon (May 21, 2017)

Do I take it that the use of the word "Shows" in the title of this thread restricts the discussion to television (and maybe movies)?

I bring that up simply because over the last couple of months my reading-for-pleasure has unexpectedly focused on re-reading favorite mysteries, specifically Jonathan Gash's "Lovejoy" books and, most recently, some of Rex Stout's "Nero Wolf" tales...


----------



## Ursa major (May 21, 2017)

Narkalui said:


> I think I saw one episode of NCIS where an Al-Qaeda assassin was killing navy personnel by poisoning their uniforms from the dry cleaners where he worked.


That was the first ever episode (although Gibbs had previously appeared in a JAG story, presumably to set up the launch of NCIS).

The thing is not to take NCIS too seriously, although it can get serious in tone. Indeed, it can deploy all sorts of different tones. For example, I have to admit that, as a Brit who is, at best, immune to sentimentality, I think NCIS is the only show I watch that can do it well... because, as Overread** has said, the show (as opposed to the plots) is _very_ character driven. (I should note that I usually don't like crime shows where the focus is on the people and their relationships; perhaps it's because NCIS takes its cue on relationships from (most) situation comedies: the situation doesn't, isn't allowed to, really change.)


** - I too cannot stand the spinoffs, though if I had to make a choice, I'd say the New Orleans one is by far the worst.


----------



## Alexa (May 21, 2017)

I'm still watching NCIS because of the characters. I miss DiNozzo, but I must admit Nick Torres is not bad either. I dropped NCIS New Orleans after the first two episodes. Still watching from time to time Los Angeles one. 

I watched Castle's all seasons. If you put aside the murder investigations, the rest was funny.


----------



## Danny McG (May 21, 2017)

I was more into this one years ago, not police and usually not murder but still a detective. A very down at heel private one constantly counting every penny
Public Eye (TV series) - Wikipedia

And the incomparable Oz detective Boney - I only learned recently that a bit of 'blacking up' was used to make the main actor look half Aboriginal
Boney (TV series) - Wikipedia


----------



## Ursa major (May 21, 2017)

I always wondered whether the actor playing Boney was an Englishman pretending to be an Aussie or (when he was in UK TV shows) an Aussie pretending to be British.

I only later discovered that he was neither: he's from New Zealand. (These actors: pretending to be what they're not....)


----------



## HanaBi (May 21, 2017)

Golly gosh! I just about remember "Boney"

Pretty lame show by all standards, not helped by an unmemorable opening title tune that bore little or no relationship to the main character, but more a dancing Aborigine as I recall!


----------



## 2DaveWixon (May 21, 2017)

I had no idea there'd ever been an TV shows about Boney -- I know him only from the books.


----------



## Danny McG (May 21, 2017)

HanaBi said:


> Golly gosh! I just about remember "Boney"
> 
> Pretty lame show by all standards, not helped by an unmemorable opening title tune that bore little or no relationship to the main character, but more a dancing Aborigine as I recall!


I remember a heated argument as a teen about who the dancing Aborigine was. My mate claimed it was the actor who plays Boney.
Time and Google show he was in error - I told him that in 1974!


----------



## Ursa major (May 21, 2017)

The character later went on to be the head of MI6 (with a second job as a singer in the German music industry)....


----------



## Amelia Faulkner (May 21, 2017)

I love a lot of very silly detective shows perhaps more than I should: Diagnosis Murder, Monk, Columbo, they're all great fun


----------



## Danny McG (May 21, 2017)

I used to like Mr Monk.
There was a UK series I can't remember where the head detective had similar quirks. He always wore gloves so he wouldn't have to touch anything. Maybe shown in the eighties ?


----------



## Alexa (May 21, 2017)

Monk was funny and had a happy ending.

Nobody mentionned Dexter so far. Some episodes made me shiver, but I liked how it ended with him in the woods, far from anybody else.


----------



## HoopyFrood (May 21, 2017)

Colombo and Randall and Hopkirk: Deceased. Hands down my two favourite programs out of everything; I have the full box sets of both. I'm all about the quirky detectives.


----------



## HanaBi (May 21, 2017)

Inspector Morse: top geezer!


----------



## Vladd67 (May 21, 2017)

dannymcg said:


> I used to like Mr Monk.
> There was a UK series I can't remember where the head detective had similar quirks. He always wore gloves so he wouldn't have to touch anything. Maybe shown in the eighties ?


Was that Bulman?


----------



## Danny McG (May 21, 2017)

Vladd67 said:


> Was that Bulman?



Yeah! Cheers Vladd. That was irking me 'cos couldn't remember it (or even visualise him until you named him), I had a faint memory jog when first time watching Monk but then it faded away


----------



## 2DaveWixon (May 21, 2017)

I think I mentioned this last year, but it bears repeating: the_ Maigret_ series BBC did a couple of decades back, starring Michael Gambon.


----------



## Overread (May 21, 2017)

Ursa- a further thought on character driven and NCIS. I used to like Casualty and such and The Bill, however both shows (more the former which is still going, than the latter) become character driven and then became drama driven. It's kind of the same in that everything revolves around the characters, but drama driven tends to result in a show all about relationships. The problem there is that it seems most writers run out of ideas fast and so you end up with insane characters doing totally wild things; killing people randomly, developing insanities or you end up heading into East Enders territories where you are left wondering why anyone remains working where ever they are in the hotbed of drama and such. 

NCIS has those relationships, but they don't drive the series; indeed one could argue that the characters steadfast refusal to actually take most of those relationships further actually benefits the show. 


Also another series I've seen bits on but never really gotten into - Silent Witness. I think partly because it starts to stray into this personal drama/issues aspect a bit more and the crime almost becomes a back-seat event to the problems of the characters. Then again I think the earlier series were better than the latter (though I'd hasten to add that I never really got into it to see it all the way through a season). 

A Life on Mars is also back on the TV (free sat) and - eh - I like it more than I did the first time I saw it (got one episode in and dumped it); but I'm still left feeling like all they really wanted was a 1970s Sherlock Holmes affair and so dreamt up a really odd idea of how to get it (ergo everyone else backward in policing methods and one genius far ahead of his time).


----------



## Susan Boulton (May 21, 2017)

Lind of Duty and Hinterland.....


----------



## Alexa (May 21, 2017)

Overread said:


> NCIS has those relationships, but they don't drive the series; indeed one could argue that the characters steadfast refusal to actually take most of those relationships further actually benefits the show.



When Gibbs ex start to pop out I had a real fun watching the series. And then we found out the 2nd one married Fornell. The episode where 2nd wife has another adventure and then both they ask for Gibbs blessing to bring them back together, that one was really hilarious. Gibbs behaves with his team, like with members of his family. He is always present for them, more than members of their own families. He is the leader of the team, but he is also the father they never had. Even DiNozzo's father will ask for advices to make peace with his son. I could mention also, Dr Mallard mother, Abby's brother, etc.

In other words, I do believe those relationships drive NCIS series.


----------



## Overread (May 21, 2017)

True, I guess my point is that the relationships drive things and it is character driven but not in the same way as you get East Enders and Casualty and others of their ilk. I guess you could say its positively  driven (in the end - mostly) character rather than a negatively driven


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (May 21, 2017)

I've been a fan of the Law & Order franchise (the American version), and with all the others spin-offs gone I'm still sticking with SVU, although I'm not liking this season nearly as well as previous seasons.

And I've enjoyed some of the old British murder mysteries.   Interestingly, all of those have been based on books: Inspector Dalgleish, Lord Peter Wimsey, Inspector Alleyn.

I never could quite warm to Miss Marple, Midsomer Murders, Poirot, or some of the others, although I tried.


----------



## Ursa major (May 22, 2017)

Overread said:


> NCIS has those relationships, but they don't drive the series; indeed one could argue that the characters steadfast refusal to actually take most of those relationships further actually benefits the show.


I agree with this... and also with Alexa's comment about the team being a family unit (albeit a somewhat abusive family unit, what with, for example, Gibbs's head-cuffing, a practice that has survived far longer on the show than I would have expected**), with people such as Fornell being members of the extended family.


** - At least I think it has: with both seasons 11 and 13 running on UK terrestrial TV, plus daily episodes from the other seasons, it can be hard to keep track of which behaviour belongs to which time frame.


----------



## Ursa major (May 22, 2017)

Overread said:


> Also another series I've seen bits on but never really gotten into - Silent Witness. I think partly because it starts to stray into this personal drama/issues aspect a bit more and the crime almost becomes a back-seat event to the problems of the characters. Then again I think the earlier series were better than the latter (though I'd hasten to add that I never really got into it to see it all the way through a season).


I used to watch The Bill -- it didn't require too much attention after a day at work -- but it eventually fell into the soap trap of being full of relationships, nascent relationships and now-failed relationships between the regular characters.

The one benefit crime series have over most dramas is that they are naturally about dramatic events (or events that can easily be made plausibly dramatic). Focusing less on this, and concentrating on manufacturing unrealistic drama amongst the regular characters, seems to be throwing away that advantage, and entering the world of the soaps where, if they're given long enough, nearly everyone has had good and bad relationships (romantic and/or not) with nearly everyone else, often against character (though after a while, the characters lose their character and become no more than pawns in a weird sort of game of relationship/ratings chess).


----------



## Heather Myst (May 22, 2017)

I am a huge fan of The Killing and Bron/Broen (The Bridge) but I am shocked that nobody has mentioned The Wire, Luther or Broadchurch.


----------



## Cathbad (May 22, 2017)

Perry Mason, Sherlock Holmes, Nero Wolfe, Marple, Poirot.


----------



## HanaBi (May 22, 2017)

Heather Myst said:


> I am a huge fan of The Killing and Bron/Broen (The Bridge) but I am shocked that nobody has mentioned The Wire, Luther or Broadchurch.



<polite cough > I posted here a couple of days ago exclaiming my utmost appreciation for "The Wire". Just a like a good wine, it gets better over time 

As for Luther - still can't quite get into that show, perhaps because I keep on "seeing" Stringer Bell rather than Luther - but I will try again later this year.


----------



## elvet (May 23, 2017)

80% of what I watch are murder mysteries, and 90% of those are British. I recently got Acorn streaming just to get some variety. Most of what I watch comes from the US on their Public Broadcasting Channel, but our TV Ontario has a few good ones too. When I had the BBC iPlayer (before they shut down the Canadian version), I had access to tons of stuff.
My faves - Dr. Blake, ENdeavor, Sherlock, Vera, Hinterland, Scott and Bailey, Granchester, Father Brown, Inspector Morse and Gently, Silks, DCI Banks, Foyles War, Happy Valley, Midsomer Murders, Wallander, River.......... I'm sure there is more, I just can't remember them all.


----------



## tinkerdan (May 23, 2017)

I've a list as long as my arm and then some; most have been mentioned. But I started with Sir Arthur Conan Doyle and Edgar Allan Poe.

Recently I've found Shades of Blue to be something a bit different from my tastes in TV.

Didn't think I'd care much for a show where  the main characters have few if any redeeming qualities.


----------



## Cli-Fi (May 23, 2017)

Yes. Cop shows I currently watch are: 

Chicago Franchise (PD, MED, Fire) 
Law & Order SVU- it's not as good as it once was
I used to watch every NCIS too, but now just watch LA. 

The Wire maintains a top spot in my ten favorite shows of all time.


----------



## Vladd67 (May 23, 2017)

Do Lucifer and iZombie count as cop shows? I also enjoy Bosch on Amazon. There have been a couple of Italian series I can recommend Inspector De Luca which is set during the Mussolini years, and Inspector Nardone which is set in the early 50s and based on the true story of a detective who was called the Italian Elliott Ness. Sticking with Italy the BBCs series Zen was good I loved the books.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jul 13, 2017)

Vladd67 said:


> I also enjoy Bosch on Amazon.



Am halfway through season one and really enjoying it.

The first episode didn't promise much - thought the series might get really cheesy and cliched - but it's developing into a good thriller with a couple of great mysteries.

Might see if the rest of the family will get something from it, as it's not particularly graphic, which is welcome.


----------



## elvet (Jul 13, 2017)

I just finished watching the 3 episodes of Masterpiece PBS Tennison (Prime Suspect prequel). It was a good snapshot of the seventies. How did we survive all that cigarette smoke? I never got to watch the complete Helen Mirren series. This prompted me to purchase the Prime Suspect DVDs off Amazon. Unfortunately, there is not much choice (legally) when it comes to streaming in Canada. I can never find sources for the types of shows I like to watch. A good example is the PBS (American public broadcasting station channel). I get it with my cable subscription, but I cannot watch any of the trailers, behind the scenes, or interviews on the website.


----------



## svalbard (Jul 13, 2017)

The Killing(US version), The Bridge(Scandinavian version), Luther, The Wire, Sherlock, Low Winter Sun are among the better series that I have watched over the last few years.


----------



## Danny McG (Jul 13, 2017)

Another one I used to watch.
Very strange concept - a blind detective!
Longstreet (TV series) - Wikipedia


----------



## Cathbad (Jul 13, 2017)

dannymcg said:


> Another one I used to watch.
> Very strange concept - a blind detective!
> Longstreet (TV series) - Wikipedia



A very good series!

The star was taught to walk like a blind person by... Bruce Lee!


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jul 13, 2017)

svalbard said:


> The Killing(US version)



I'm curious - have you seen the Scandinavian version as well? If so, what makes the US version better?

I'm asking simply because this is one of those programs I mean to watch sometime, but I'd prefer to watch the best version.


----------



## svalbard (Jul 13, 2017)

They are both excellent. I just thought the setting in Seattle added something extra to the show. Both of the actors who play the lead cops are also really good especially Joel Kinnamen as Steven Holder. 

I would watch both versions if you were inclined


----------



## soulsinging (Jul 15, 2017)

I grew up on the Hardy Boys and love Hammet/Chandler, so I do love a good mystery. As mentioned, the BBC *Sherlock* and *The Wire* are both excellent. *Brooklyn 99* is pretty funny and channels a bit of the old Police Squad. I also have on deck on Netflix:

Jack Taylor (based on a VERY dark series of novels by Ken Bruen)
Longmire (about a sheriff in the new American west)
Luther
Broadchurch


----------



## Overread (Jul 29, 2017)

As a result of an annual ageing process I now own all of Frost!
This means I'll be binging on Frost for a few weeks now (its apparently over 66 hours of Frost!). Even though I'm sure I've seen most of them over time its nice to go through them all again as I've not seen most in a very long time. I'm not even sure if I have seen them all - hopefully there's some older ones that I've not seen before his last series where he's changed a bit as a result of time and age and suchlike (but still very Frost!)

Have to say David did a stella performance in this and is one of the few major comedy actors that I feel can really turn his hand to another role without you always thinking of his Delboy character.


----------



## dask (Jul 29, 2017)

We try to watch Father Brown every Friday night, right after the greatest mystery of all, Jeopardy.


----------



## The Big Peat (Jul 29, 2017)

Anyone else watched Line of Duty here? I'm developing a definite addiction.


----------



## Narkalui (Aug 6, 2017)

Line of Duty is possibly the BEST cop show I've ever seen.  Strong words I know but I'm going to stand by them.

I'm quite ashamed of myself for having missed The Wire and now that I'm ready to see it I can't find it anywhere. Shame.

I have also been enjoying Bosch, i bulk watched all three series in a week, it's a really well made show.


----------



## Narkalui (Oct 16, 2017)

I've just finished Mind Hunter on Netflix and it was absolutely cracking!


----------



## AnyaKimlin (Oct 16, 2017)

Just watched No Offence on Channel 4 - I really enjoyed it.

Also recently watched 100 Code - it's a New York Cop tracking a serial killer in Stockholm.  I think it's the best I've ever seen has all the good things from American shows mixed with the good things from the Scandinavian shows.


----------



## Susan Boulton (Oct 16, 2017)

Narkalui said:


> I've just finished Mind Hunter on Netflix and it was absolutely cracking!



Half way through the first episode, and realised it is one not to watch while doing the ironing. Need to concentrate on the story line.


----------



## Cathbad (Oct 16, 2017)

Hmm... when I read the intro, I was not impressed with Mind Hunter.  Might have to give it a look-see, now.


----------

